# 911! Help, my hedgehog it stuck!!!



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Scribbles found a crawl space about 1 1/2-2 inches wide between the bathroom and the sheet-rock, I am worried he won't be able to get out  . I have tried to scoop him out but he is very finicky and huffs easily, so no luck. What are the chances he can get out on his own? Like I said, it's a very small space. He can't crawl anywhere else but I just want to make sure he can get out. Any help anyone can suggest please!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I PM'd you back. 

Try leaving some treats around, turn off the light & be very still & quiet. If he can get out on his own, that will help to lure him out.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just PM'd you back too, pretty much what PJM just said.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Would like to thank everyone who I messaged and those who replied back here too.

He's out! After about 3 hours, a wad of fleece, an umbrella, a broom, a hockey puck, mealworms/pineapple/kibble, and heck of a lot of stress we finally got him out. Only little scratch is on his ear.

Would very much like to *never* do that again. Thank you again to everyone's help!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Woo! Glad we could help out. Best idea is when you're going to let the little sucker go wild is to get right on the floor and look around the room from their level. Because as you've learned, they can squeeze into tight spaces.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I told her a new hedgie is like a new baby! Always things you never noticed before that they can get into. Have to hedgie-proof the house now! (or at least the room) :lol:


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

I would very much agree that he is a very sneaky baby Words cannot express how thankful I am that you were all so helpful today! He's in his igloo listening to his lullaby tapes right now (he literally is like a baby


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am glad he is safe. Plug up that hole!


----------



## SputnikTheHedgehog (Jun 30, 2015)

I got the same problem, can you PM me too?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

This thread is from 2010, but I see you started your own thread.


----------

